
Rise of Streaming SQL - hemapani
https://www.datanami.com/2018/06/15/streaming-sql-for-real-time-analytics/
======
some_user54
"Patterns. Finally, let’s assume that we want to continuously detect whether
the temperature has changed more than 20% within any five-minute period. This
query is impossible to do efficiently with standard SQL."

This is completely untrue. SQL is more than capable of pattern detection. For
example Oracle MATCH_RECOGNIZE clause:
[https://docs.oracle.com/database/121/DWHSG/pattern.htm#DWHSG...](https://docs.oracle.com/database/121/DWHSG/pattern.htm#DWHSG8965)

But to make thing clear, we need to move on from SQL-89 mindset. SQL is really
powerful Turing complete language. Row pattern recognition is part of SQL
standard (ISO/IEC TR 19075-5:2016) [https://modern-sql.com/blog/2017-06/whats-
new-in-sql-2016](https://modern-sql.com/blog/2017-06/whats-new-in-sql-2016)

